# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  ¿Algún otro tipo de mezcla estilo faro?

## magobeodo

Haber si me explico en condiciones:
Me refiero a un tipo de mezcla en la que realmente se mezclen las cartas, pero te lleven al orden que tu quieres (como la faro), y no las típicas mezclas falsas. Estoy ahora haciendo mis cosillas con mnemónica y me parece muy descarado usar tantas veces la faro.

----------


## Iban

¿Que te lleven a un orden, o que te conserven un orden?

----------


## magobeodo

Que te lleven a un orden. Ya te digo, como la faro.

----------


## Iban

Caray, pues depende del orden y de la situación de partida. Sinceramente, sólo se me ocurre combinar una milk suffle con pelar cartas. Pero lo veo de antinatural...

¿No es mejor resolver el problema por otra vía? ¿Empezar con la ordenación ya hecha y luego hacer mezclas falsas? Lo otro me parece un esfuerzo innecesario. Yo nunca he visto a Tamariz (en un espectáculo) hacerse la mnemónica con mezclas, ahí, partiendo de cero...

----------


## magobeodo

A mi se me ha ocurrido una mezcla que yo suelo hacer mucho cuando juego con los colegas al poker, y que al estar ellos habituados a vérmela hacer, me puede quedar muy natural. Consiste en pelar cartas de arriba e ir echando de una en una por arriba y por abajo creando un 2º montón, hasta obtener el orden. Por ejemplo, saco la baraja del estuche, hago esta mezcla, hago una faro y en teoría el espectador debe estar satisfecho con estas 2 mezclas. De todas formas llevas razón y añadiéndola unas buenas mezclas falsas puede quedar muy bien.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Decir que queda raro mezclar siempre en faro es como decir que queda raro mezclar siempre en las manos. Lo raro es hacer una mezcla en las manos y después una hindú.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Claro, una cosa es hacer la faro teniendo mucho cuidado y mirando mucho las cartas y otra es que salga automática. 

Es raro si tienes que pararte cada vez que vayas a hacer una mezcla.

----------


## magobeodo

Hombre, si en una rutina haces 3 juegos, y entre ellos hay por decir una cifra 6 o 7 faros, a mi parecer queda un poco raro. En cambio si haces faros y las intercalas aunque sea con otro tipo de mezcla no lo veo mal.

----------


## magobeodo

> Claro, una cosa es hacer la faro teniendo mucho cuidado y mirando mucho las cartas y otra es que salga automática. 
> 
> Es raro si tienes que pararte cada vez que vayas a hacer una mezcla.


Está claro que la forma en la que haces la mezcla también influye. Pero algunas veces tienes que hacer 4 faros seguidas, y por muy bien que las hagas la peña se puede coscar.

----------


## Dramagic

Puedes usar la antifaro....todo depende de dónde estés y a donde quieras llegar.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pero con 7 faros estás a una del orden inicial. Muchas me parecen para cualquier ordenación. Si hay que hacer tantas igual el problema está en el arrutinamiento.
Si tienes que hacer 6 faros, sale mejor una antifaro doble, ¿no?

Yo creo que lo que tienes que mirar es porqué tienes que viajar tanto y tan de golpe por las ordenaciones, ahí falla algo estructural.

----------


## Iban

Eso, y que hasta el espectador mas paciente se muere de aburrimiento con tanta mezcla...

----------


## Prendes

Y en vez de hacer 5 faros seguidas, puedes hacer dos, un juego que no altere, y otras tres (por ejemplo)

----------


## Mem

el antifaro que es exactamente?

Saludos,

----------

